
Hacker101: A free class for web security - federicoponzi
https://github.com/Hacker0x01/hacker101
======
daeken
(Creator here) I recommend consuming this via the site,
[https://hacker101.com/](https://hacker101.com/)

Right now the Github repo is really just the pages for the site, but I plan on
extending that to include slides, code, scripts (for narration), and more.
Heading into paternity leave, so most of those changes won't be happening
until the next content drop in March.

I hope everyone enjoys the class, though. The original version, Breaker101,
launched right here on HN nearly 5 years ago, and I'm so happy to finally be
able to open it up freely for everyone.

~~~
5555624
You might want to add something to the site's FAQ on background/prerequisites
-- what does someone need to know to take the course.

------
hi41
Thank you much! I was looking for something like this for learning about
security.

------
teebow
The repository seems to only include the website markdown content and not the
vulnerable code examples. I recently started sharing PentesterLab[1] with new
developers at work to help uplift their security knowledge.

[1] [https://pentesterlab.com/](https://pentesterlab.com/)

